# ABU 6500 CT Premium Mag Elite...US vs. UK



## ReelCreel (Feb 25, 2009)

I am kinda like huntingwood in a recent thread...a latecomer to conventionals and (at least in my case) going nuts over these reels. I already have a 6500 Chrome Rocket and a 5500 Pro Rocket customized by Ran White and a Penn 525 Mag...and...I am most happy with these reels. But my mind wanders and I find myself thinking about a 6500 Mag Elite. So, in searching around I see what look like two versions of these reels....one from US sources and one from UK sources. The US version for example is listed by Hatteras Jack and Tackle Direct and looks like it has black side plates while the rest is chrome plated. Alternatively, the UK version is listed on some UK ebay sites and looks it has charcoal grey side plates and spool and orange-colored inner side plates. Other than cosmetics are these identical reels? Or, are there significant differences between them? I look forward to reponses from y'all. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

essentially all the innards are the same.

the orange framed, matte gray plates is the 65 mag elite premium (newer model)
the orange sideplate is the 65 mag elite premium. the gray/orange replaced this one. (older model)
the gunmetal chrome is the 65 mag (they removed the elite). this is also the one tackledirect is carrying.
the red plates is the 65 mag hi speed. higher gear ratio.
they also have a 65 mag limited edition. with gunmetal chrome plates and a green frame.

weight varies very little between each. since chrome is heavier then non chromed parts.

but like i said in the first line. innards are all the same.
so its really boils down to what color you like.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe the redplate hi-speed has a clicker.

Robert


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> I believe the redplate hi-speed has a clicker.
> 
> Robert


Mine does. bought from a dealer in England

Barry


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

the red hi-speed has the clicker but don't buy from the UK. they are available all over the US....


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

yep


----------



## ReelCreel (Feb 25, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you for the information...most especially to eric for the detailed listing of model/color variations.

Last question...is this a good addition to a budding collection of ABU reels?


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

eric said:


> the orange framed, matte gray plates is the 65 mag elite premium (newer model)
> the orange sideplate is the 65 mag elite premium. the gray/orange replaced this one. (older model)
> the gunmetal chrome is the 65 mag (they removed the elite). this is also the one tackledirect is carrying.
> the red plates is the 65 mag hi speed. higher gear ratio.
> they also have a 65 mag limited edition. with gunmetal chrome plates and a green frame.


All these reels Eric mentioned are available in the UK apart from the older Florida Orange Mag Elite which was but is now discontinued.



eric said:


> weight varies very little between each. since chrome is heavier then non chromed parts.


The chromed Mag Elite is slightly heavier as it has brass rather than aluminium sideplates. Apparently they can't apply chrome to aluminium.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I have two of the red CT Mags Hi-Speed...
Great reel!
They are available locally.
Get one, you will love them.


----------

